# Looking for a breeder in CA?



## FooteNasty (Jun 18, 2014)

I recently lost my best friend Tank, who was just shy of 11 years old to heart disease. His picture is below. While I am not anywhere near ready to bring a new dog into the home, I want to at least start the process of researching where I will one day find a new companion for our household. 

I've owned German Shepherds all my life (29 years). Throughout my childhood, my parents purchased our puppies from a breeder called Shepherds of Leybourne in San Luis Obispo County, CA. I know now that that breeder is no longer in service. 11 years ago when I graduated high school my mother bought me Tank to be my companion throughout my 20's. She bought him from a small breeder in San Luis Obispo, CA but does not remember what the name was. I've looked around online and can find nothing. 

Anyway, the point of all this is that I'm looking for a reputable breeder. While looks are not everything, I believe he was a perfect looking dog in every way, especially the fact that he weighed in at around 125 pounds making him quite large for a male shepherd, something my wife and I simply adored. He was also VERY protective of our household and most importantly us, which is also probably the most important trait I seek in a dog. I'm seeking an indoor/outdoor family companion with a high protection drive. If you can't tell I've never done this before, so any help or advice will be greatly appreciated. Location of the breeder is not that important inside California. I currently reside in Southern CA but would be willing to take a road trip for the right dog/experience. Thanks in advance. . .


----------



## Gretchen (Jan 20, 2011)

In Santa Cruz County:

German Shepherd Puppies | Dutch Shepherd Puppies


----------



## Brando & Julietta's Dad (Dec 14, 2013)

Check out Westside German Shepherd Rescue (sheprescue.org) in Los Angeles. They have so many excellent GSD's of all ages.


----------



## FooteNasty (Jun 18, 2014)

Anyone heard of Thinschmidt German Shepherds??? Certified Dog Trainers & German Shepherd Breeders - Assertive K-9 Training | Thinschmidt German Shepherds

They are semi-close to my location, about 60 miles away. The idea of importing a dog from Germany is intriguing to me, since both of my dog's (pictured in original post) parent's were from there. He had all the hip, elbow, bone guarantees when we got him and he never had any issues with them (heart disease is what killed him ). 

Thanks to the person who offered the rescue shelter, but unfortunately we are only interested in buying a puppy from a breeder in raising it up. I am considering fostering a shepherd or two from my local GSD Rescue Shelter in between my previous dog and getting a new puppy.


----------



## wolfie13 (Jun 14, 2014)

Those are some nice places that are being recommended. I think it depends on where in Cali you are. I think in San Fran they have a good rescue there.


----------



## LARHAGE (Jul 24, 2006)

I've trained with the people from Thinschmidt, it was Schutzhund training, they are good people and they breed as well as import, you could get a puppy bred here and see them for yourselves, I haven't been showing recently but remember they had nice dogs.


----------



## Doc (Jan 13, 2009)

Sent you a pm.


----------

